

Europe restricts export of drug used in US lethal injections - tankenmate
http://www.worldcrunch.com/death-penalty-europe-restricts-export-drug-used-american-lethal-injections/4279

======
burgerbrain
Good for them. But you should feel free to not copy the article title verbatim
though if it's obnoxious with CAPS or whatnot.

------
melling
Is this really a HN story?

